# dyeing leather



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

A friend just gave me a brand new leather jacket he said he paid over $ 400 for and I love it. It fits me perfect and I love the design of it. 
But I hate the color of it. It is almost an orange color with just a hint of brown. 

How can I dye it either a darker brown or a black. I don't want to mess it up because it is really a nice jacket, but I would never wear it the color it is. 
Brian said it looked a different color in the store than it did when he got it home, and he didn't want to take it back because it would have made him feel dum. :baby04: I told him $400+ , I would have felt dum if I didn't take it back.

Is there a spray dye you can use, or how do you dye leather that is already made into a coat?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I've dyed shoes and tack before, but not the fine leather of a jacket. I'd be tempted to check with a leather shop and see what a professional dye job would cost on that expensive a jacket.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

what kind of leather is it? Is it a porous finish, like suede, or is it a top grain finish? I might be able to help you, but need more info.


----------



## sewtlm (Mar 22, 2006)

The leather is easy enough to dye your problem is that the lining is most likely acetate and does not like water.


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

LezlieinCA said:


> what kind of leather is it? Is it a porous finish, like suede, or is it a top grain finish? I might be able to help you, but need more info.


I am sorry for not getting back but my pot is full right now. Heck, it's always full. I would probably give up and die if I didn't keep it full, lol.
It isn't suede but I don't know if you would call it top grain either. I really don't know what that is. It is a slick bikers type jacket but the more I look at it the pinker it gets. I just hate the color. Love the jacket, but hate the color.
Is there something I can do to darken it cheaply. I don't care if it is sort of mixed colors, as long as it will stop getting pinker, lol. 
Thanks
Dennis


----------

